# 'Red Rock' Planted 10g



## Sexymax (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi everyone. I am just getting into planted tanks, and stumbled across your forums. I work at a LFS in Vegas, and have a few tanks of my own. This tank was originally a planted tank to breed dwarf rianbowfish in, but the little pricks didnt want to breed for me. So I instead planted it more heavily and tried to make it look nice. This is my first stab at aquascaping with any form or ideas behind it. My tank is a standard 10 with 20 lbs of black glass sand and 7 kg of Red Laterite. The rocks are river rocks from my backyard and the plants are things I've picked up and grown on my own. They are under 52w of spiral CFL bulbs at 6700k. I currently have 2 ghost shrimp, 1 CRS and 1 yellow shrimp...no idea what he is. I also have 5 praecox rainbowfish (2 male, 3 female.)

What do you think of my aquascaping? Any suggestions on form/plants? Does it look like the typical collectoritus tank? Any suggestions and critiques would help immensely.

Thank You All. -max


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

So many colours of rocks in there.. Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't that a tad bit too many types of rocks? Besides that i love the placement of plants and rocks you have in there. Is the mismatching colours of the rocks that distracts me..  Good job if this is your very 1st attempt.

All the best
Drew


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

It's nice the way you've sloped the substrate and planted between the rocks, but I agree with Chuppy that it would be better if the rocks weren't so different from each other.


----------



## mott (Aug 6, 2006)

Agreed if you can find more like the tall tan rock I think would look nice.
Love the sloping landscape.


----------



## jrh (Sep 6, 2007)

I think your tank is gorgeous. In addition to what others are saying, most of your rocks have a weathered, rounded appearance. Except for one smack dab in the center in the back. I personally find that more jarring than the different colors of the other rocks.


----------



## Sexymax (Oct 31, 2007)

ahh, your right. the rectangular green one, right?

it also detracts from the natural slope of the tank and makes the back seem flat.

ill pull him out soon.

thak you =)


----------



## SimplyOrange (Oct 5, 2007)

i like it just the way it is. it's nice and rough.

what kind of canopy/hood are you using? eggcrate? from the first pic.


----------



## Sexymax (Oct 31, 2007)

lol. its an old undergravel. eggcrates with wire mesh over it. a incandescent hood with 2 26w cfl bulbs, and then tin foil over them, shiny side down. ghetto? i think yes.


----------



## ballsmyberries (Feb 21, 2007)

too many different type of colored rock in your tank. it would look better if there was only one color or two in your tank. nice slope.


----------



## jrh (Sep 6, 2007)

Sexymax said:


> ahh, your right. the rectangular green one, right?
> 
> it also detracts from the natural slope of the tank and makes the back seem flat.


Yup, that was the one. 

I didn't think about it competing with the natural slope of the tank, but you're right... that's exactly what was happening.


----------



## Sexymax (Oct 31, 2007)

Update:

I removed the big rock and replanted the stuff that came out.


----------

